# Bahamian Blue Marlin Record Broken



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

The Bahamian Record has stood for 32 years. I just fell in Treasue Cay on the last leg of the BBC. enjoy the post. 

*http://www.bahamasbillfish.com/home/*

*Congratulations to team Double Dog on the new Bahamas Record Blue Marlin 1119 pounds!!*

Team _Double Dog_ established a new Bahamas record when they boated a blue marlin weighing 1,119 pounds (507 kg). The record breaking blue was caught on the second day of the Treasure Cay Championship, the fifth and final leg of the 2011 Bahamas Billfish Championship. Angler David Albury of Man-O-War Cay, Bahamas fought the big blue for three hours seventeen minutes before being able to bring the fish to gaff.
“When we saw the fish in the spread, we could not believe our eyes,” said _Double Dag_ owner Don McKinney of Fort Lauderdale, Florida. “We scrambled to clear the light tackle and get the 80’s in position just in time for the giant blue to crash the port short.” McKinney went on to say, “After years of tournament fishing, we knew the fish was over 900 pounds but we never imagined it to be over 1,100 pounds.” Team _Double Dog _has been competing in the Bahamas Billfish Championship for more than ten years and the Team won the Championship title in 2009.
An exhausted David Albury said, “I was so excited that I never realized that I was in the chair for more than three hours. It wasn’t until we attempted to boat the fish that I began to realize its size. My muscles are aching today but I’m sure I’ll feel much more uncomfortable tomorrow.”
According to the _Double Dog’s _captain, Jason Parker, “It was team work all the way especially when it came to getting the fish into the boat. We quickly realized that we were going to have a difficult time getting the fish through the transom door. We rigged a ‘come along’ to keep the fish straight while everyone pulled the monster fish aboard.”
The previous Bahamas blue marlin record was 1060.5 pounds established by Sam Jennings of Miami, Florida in 1979 while fishing another Bahamas Billfish Championship tournament, the Bimini Summer Blue Marlin Tournament. According to BBC president Al Behrendt, “All of the blue marlin over 900 pounds caught in the Bahamas have been caught during BBC tournaments. What is significant about the new Bahamas blue marlin record is that, for the very first time, the record it is held by a Bahamian, David Albury.”













(Double%20Dog1.jpg)


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I hope they cleaned the fish.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow what a fish!!!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang and only 3 hours to boat it. That is unreal!!! Hell of a fish.


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

They have some big fish out there. I was on Green Turtle Cay 11 years ago during one of the Spring tournaments out of TC and a boat hooked what was estimated to be a 1900lb fish--new world record. They fought the fish for 25 hours, had leader in hand over 100 times and ended up losing the fish when the bimini twist broke off. The real kicker was the person in the fighting chair was a woman! She out lasted the Captain, he said he was done after 23 1/2 hours and they had to bring in a fresh one. Funny, a couple months after we got back the story was mentioned in SALTWATER FISHING magazine; you just never know what's gonna hit your line next til you try.


----------

